# Simplicity 3012v vs 7016 vs 7114



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

Was set on a tube frame bolens, but due to lack of accessibility to parts I decided nay on the bolens , there are three nice simplicity's for sale around my area, out of these three which would any of you recommend? Thank you


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

The newest of the bunch is the 7114...Series started in 1983. 14 HP Kohler
The next is the 7016....Series started in 1975. 16 HP B&S
The oldest is the 3012...Series started in 1968. 12 HP B&S

I own a 7112 and can only say it's one heavy duty tractor. Cast iron transmission and differential. Heavy, Heavy duty frame and axles. It was built by Allis Chalmers way back when....kind of a minature farm tractor.
The Links will take you to some specs

3012
7016
7100


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Simplicity has always made good equipment the newer stuff is pretty good too the last parts I bought came from Briggs & Stratton though so I dont know if they where bought out, or just subbed out some parts?


----------



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh ok, yeah simplicity tends to have a solid rep as a workhorse


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Ironhorse805 said:


> Oh ok, yeah simplicity tends to have a solid rep as a workhorse



What models are for sale where you live?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

wjjones said:


> Simplicity has always made good equipment the newer stuff is pretty good too the last parts I bought came from Briggs & Stratton though so I dont know if they where bought out, or just subbed out some parts?


Briggs bought Simplicity several years ago.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Country Boy said:


> Briggs bought Simplicity several years ago.




Thank you for the info CB. I wasnt sure but I thought they might have been bought out.


----------

